# "Arabela" Natural Fork Sabequé



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que Jais amigos Resorteros!

I have no reliable wood name it, just know that is south of my country, which is very hard but light, and color and grain are very nice, the itchy nose to work it is not pleasant,

Carved in profile "hack" (spina equine) hopefully it will enjoy it, now it is contained or moderate dimensions.

Arabela


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing work! The grain looks fantastic, as does the carving.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're a wizard with that carving knife !


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful and . . . As treefork said


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic job friend!


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a beauty! Well done!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

your work is as beautiful as always Maestro Chepo


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Veey Beautiful!!! Congratulation


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great piece of Chepo's style.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I LOVE how you do that mostly with a carving blade.

Masterful craftsmanship. Lovely grain and beautiful profile.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BUENISSIMO trabajo como siempre, Maestro!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Una belleza de design, un veteado impressionante y natural.

Daqui me parece qui es un tipo de Acacia.

Saludos!!

Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

¡Mis manos duele ver esas fotografías, maestro! . . . Pero trabajo hermoso como siempre. :bowdown: :wub:


----------



## Betohunter (Aug 21, 2015)

Chepo my friend eres grande¡¡¡¡


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gracias por mostrarnos algunos de los trabajos en curso usted. Trabajo maravilloso como siempre Maestro Chepo!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Tengo mucho amazemente con su trabajo Chepo. Muy bonito amigo.

Your work gave me much inspiration to build my latest sling shot Chepo.

Teach


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Simple, duro, fino! Muy bien amigo. Simple, tough, fine. Very good friend! (Spanish lessons cost extra)


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I thank all so kind comments.

I know that I can have trouble with the language are insignificant, where appreciate my resorterontasin truth thank you very much.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Chepo69 said:


> I thank all so kind comments.
> 
> I know that I can have trouble with the language are insignificant, where appreciate my resorterontasin truth thank you very much.


*Señor Chepo*, no debemos dejar que un poco de barrer el lenguaje nos perturbe. Es una buena práctica. Además, Resorteros hablan su propio idioma internacional.

Me gusta ver a sus tallas beauitful, que inspira y crea felicidad. Eso es más importante.* Muchas gracias!!!*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Poiema said:


> Chepo69 said:
> 
> 
> > I thank all so kind comments.
> ...


Además de su avatar me gustan mucho sus detalles y el aprecio que tiene a mis Resorterontas, muchas gracias Poiema.


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

I just cant stay out of this thread? I cant stop looking at this work of art!! I would love to own one!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Ahora me salió arbano mi maistro del aserrin, las recuas y la tirada. No sera que le recuerda a una enana, de decendecia igual a mi cotarreno Pardave? Como sea mai, le quedo de tirar quijadas. Saludos mai desde Huanaxhuato!


----------

